# versuchen, ob



## elroy

Wieder aus einem Video:

_Die Deutschen sind bekannt dafür, dass sie nicht gerne Small Talk machen. Ich werde heute mal hier in Berlin versuchen, ob ich nicht doch ein bisschen Small Talk mit den Menschen  hier machen kann._

Was haltet Ihr von "versuchen, ob" in diesem Satz? Ist das einwandfrei/unauffällig, oder hat sich der Sprecher vielleicht versprochen?


----------



## Demiurg

Ich halte das "ob" hier für absolut idiomatisch.  Wo sieht du ein Problem?


----------



## berndf

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wo das Problem ist. Ich wüsste nicht, welche Subjektion man sonst nehmen könnte. Alternativ wäre höchsten eine _zu_-Invinitivklausel möglich. Ich würde hier aber einen Nebensatz vorziehen, der dann mit _ob_ einzuleiten ist.


----------



## Demiurg

Ich könnte mir noch "dass" vorstellen, analog zu "ich sehe zu, dass ...".


----------



## berndf

Aber es verändert die Bedeutung. Bei _Ich sehe zu, dass..._ geht der Sprecher davon aus, dass etwas möglich ist und es nur darauf ankommt, sich entsprechend anzustrengen. In unserem Satz hier drückt der Sprecher aus, dass es nicht weiß, ob etwas möglich ist, es es aber herauszufinden will.


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> herauszufinden


Ich denke, dass etwas vor (oder nach) "versuchen" fehlt, vielleicht das "herauszufinden".
_Ich werde heute mal hier in Berlin *herauszufinden *versuchen, ob ich nicht doch ein bisschen Small Talk mit den Meschen hier machen kann._


----------



## JClaudeK

Perseas said:


> Ich denke (irrtümmlich?), dass etwas nach "versuchen" fehlt, vielleicht das "herauszufinden".


Das Verb "versuchen = (aus)probieren/ testen" enthält die Idee von "etw. herausfinden wollen" schon, das muss nicht ausdrücklich gesagt werden.


----------



## Perseas

JClaudeK said:


> Das Verb "versuchen = (aus)probieren/ testen" enthält die Idee von "etw. herausfinden wollen" schon, das muss nicht ausdrücklich gesagt werden.


Danke sehr! Mein Problem bezüglich dieses Satzes war nur das.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Nach meinem Sprachgefühl passt "ob" nicht so gut zu "versuchen" wie zu "(aus)probieren" und zu "testen".
(PS: auch zu "probieren" passt es nicht so gut wie zu "ausprobieren".)

"Versuchen" verstehe ich eher als eine Art Anstrengung; "probieren"/"testen" hingegen klingt eher nach einer Frage (und "ob" gehört natürlich zu einer Frage).



elroy said:


> Was hält Ihr von "versuchen, ob" in diesem Satz? Ist das einwandfrei/unauffällig, oder hat sich der Sprecher vielleicht versprochen?


Ich finde es nicht ganz einwandfrei, aber versprochen hat er sich wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## berndf

Bei _testen_ und _probieren_ is _ob_ geradezu Pflicht, während bei versuchen ob möglich aber nicht notwendig ist. Sätze wie _Ich versuche ihn zu erreichen _und _ich versuche, ob ich ihn erreichen kann_ sind beide möglich, drücken aber leicht unterschiedliches aus: ersteres drückt einen Versuch aus, der nicht notwendig abschließend ist, während letzteres eine Entscheidung herbeizuführen sucht, ob etwas möglich ist.


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> Wo sieht du ein Problem?


Na ja, als L2-Sprecher konnte ich nicht feststellen, ob da ein "Problem" war. Die Konstruktion ist mir halt aufgefallen, und zwar schlicht und ergreifend deswegen, weil ich sie sonst aus keiner anderen Sprache kenne, ihr auch im Deutschen nicht begegnet war, und sie (auch mit Hinblick auf das Deutsche) syntaktisch eigentlich nicht "logisch" ist (obwohl die Bedeutung natürlich ohne weiteres klar ist). Offenbar wird hier etwas elidiert. Das Deutsche elidiert halt oft Dinge, die im Englischen nicht elidierbar sind. Die verwunderten Reaktionen der Muttersprachler in diesem Thread fasse ich als Zeichen der klassischen Kluft zwischen der Wahrnehmung von Muttersprachlern und der von L2-Sprechern auf: Muttersprachlern fällt an dem Satz nichts auf, weil sie die Sprache nicht bausteinweise lernen mussten.


elroy said:


> _Ich werde heute mal hier in Berlin versuchen, ob ich nicht doch ein bisschen Small Talk mit den Menschen hier machen kann._


_Today I'm going to *try if* I can... 
Today I'm going to *(try to) see if *I can... 
Today I'm going to *try to*... _


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Na ja, als L2-Sprecher konnte ich nicht feststellen, ob da ein "Problem" war. Die Konstruktion ist mir halt aufgefallen, und zwar schlicht und ergreifend deswegen, weil ich sie sonst aus keiner anderen Sprache kenne, ihr auch im Deutschen nicht begegnet war, und sie (auch mit Hinblick auf das Deutsche) syntaktisch eigentlich nicht "logisch" ist (obwohl die Bedeutung natürlich ohne weiteres klar ist). Offenbar wird hier etwas elidiert. Das Deutsche elidiert halt oft Dinge, die im Englischen nicht elidierbar sind. Die verwunderten Reaktionen der Muttersprachler in diesem Thread fasse ich als Zeichen der klassischen Kluft zwischen der Wahrnehmung von Muttersprachlern und der von L2-Sprechern auf: Muttersprachlern fällt an dem Satz nichts auf, weil sie die Sprache nicht bausteinweise lernen mussten.
> 
> _Today I'm going to *try if* I can...
> Today I'm going to *(try to) see if *I can...
> Today I'm going to *try to*... _


Wiktionary has the following sample sentence for _try_:
_I'll try whether I can make it across town on foot._
This is for _try_ in the sense of _to attempt to determine_. The quotation is from the mid 18th century and all similar attestations I have found date from before 1900. I think this has less to do with German eliding things and more with a meaning of _versuchen_ being active in German which is obsolete for _try_ in English.


----------



## elroy

What meaning?


----------



## berndf

_Making an attempt to determine._


----------



## elroy

Hmmmm… I’m not sure it really matters whether it’s a separate meaning or a case of elision.  Either way, it’s not intuitive to a non-native speaker.  In my last post I was trying to respond to the question of why I was asking about this to begin with.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I’m not sure it really matters whether it’s a separate meaning or a case of elision.


True. What matters is that German as an unusual construction here. In French *_j'essaie si je peux l'attendre _wouldn't work either. You would also have to insert _de voi_r, much like in English. Never thought about this. Interesting.


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Versuchen, ob" meint ja nicht nur einen Versuch, herauszufinden ob ..., sondern gleichzeitig auch, dass man versuchen will, es zu schaffen. Es hat eine doppelte Bedeutung, die übrigens nur dann erscheint, wenn man das Wort "ob" hinzufügt. Dabei ist mir jeweils nicht klar, ob wirklich beide Bedeutungen gemeint sind; die Bedeutung des "Herausfindens" ist wahrscheinlich oft nicht mitgemeint. Gerade auch im Beispiel im Beitrag #1. Dort könnte dass man "ob" wohl weglassen - und das fände ich dann deshalb auch angenehmer zu lesen. Vielleicht mögen die Leute einfach nicht die dann notwendige "zu+Infinitiv"-Konstruktion und verwenden deshalb die "ob"-Konstruktion, ohne dass das Wort "ob" seine eigentliche Bedeutung ausdrückt.


----------



## bearded

(Sollte jemand interessiert sein):
Im Italienischen haben wir zwei Verben, die beide ''versuchen'' bedeuten: _provare_ und _tentare.  _Seltsamerweise ist mit dem ersten ein nachfolgender ob-Satz ganz normal, bei dem zweiten hingegen unzulässig.
_Voglio provare se(=ob) riesco ad arrampicarmi sull'albero_   (ich will versuchen, ob es mir gelingt, am Baum hochzuklettern),
_Voglio tentare se riesco ad arrampicarmi sull'albero_.
Einen Grund für diesen Unterschied gibt es sicherlich, er fällt mir derzeit bloß nicht ein.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> (Sollte jemand interessiert sein):
> Im Italienischen haben wir zwei Verben, die beide ''versuchen'' bedeuten: _provare_ und _tentare.  _Seltsamerweise ist mit dem ersten ein nachfolgender ob-Satz ganz normal, bei dem zweiten hingegen unzulässig.
> _Voglio provare se(=ob) riesco ad arrampicarmi sull'albero_   (ich will versuchen, ob es mir gelingt, am Baum hochzuklettern),
> _Voglio tentare se riesco ad arrampicarmi sull'albero_.
> Einen Grund für diesen Unterschied gibt es sicherlich, er fällt mir derzeit bloß nicht ein.


Das würde dann ja eher für meine Vermutung sprechen, dass _versuchen_ zwei Bedeutungen vereinigt, von denen französisch essayer und englisch _try_ nur eine besitzen. Früher hatte try auch die Bedeutung _versuchen zu entscheiden_, in welcher dann try whether auch möglich war.


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> die Bedeutung des "Herausfindens" ist wahrscheinlich oft nicht mitgemeint. Dort könnte man "ob" wohl weglassen - und das fände ich dann deshalb auch angenehmer zu lesen. Vielleicht mögen die Leute einfach nicht die dann notwendige "zu+Infinitiv"-Konstruktion und verwenden deshalb die "ob"-Konstruktion


 
 Je öfter ich mir den Satz vorspreche, desto weniger gefällt mir die Version mit "versuchen, ob".
Auch ich finde die Version mit "zu" viel natürlicher. 

Das Ngram-Viewer-Diagramm spricht Bände......!


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Making an attempt to determine._


Having thought about this some more, I think a more straightforward translation would be "check" (which may not necessarily be idiomatic in every case).


----------



## bearded

Im Deutschen wäre statt ''versuchen'' das Verb _prüfen _(im Sinne von ''herauszufinden versuchen'') vielleicht am geeignetsten.
Ich will mal prüfen, ob...


----------



## Sowka

bearded said:


> Im Deutschen wäre statt ''versuchen'' das Verb _prüfen _(im Sinne von ''herauszufinden versuchen'') vielleicht am geeignetsten.
> Ich will mal prüfen, ob...


Im Prinzip ja, aber für die im OP angesprochene Situation klingt mir "prüfen" zu technisch und für die Angesprochenen (zu Prüfenden ) fast bedrohlich.

Ich würde hier vielleicht sagen: "Ich will mal ausprobieren, ob ..."


----------

